# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية أهداءات شاهد قنوات beIN Sport 1-2-3...15HD المشفره وقنوات أفلام وغيرها مباشرة  مجانا

## TIGER_GSM

*ا ِنَّ الْحَـــــــمْدَ لِلهِ تَعَالَى، نَحْمَدُهُ وَ نَسْتَعِينُ بِهِ وَ نَسْتَهْدِيهِ وَ نَسْــتَنْصِرُه**وَ نَــــعُوذُ بِالْلهِ تَعَالَى مِنْ شُــــرُورِ أَنْفُسِنَا وَ مِنْ سَيِّئَــــاتِ أَعْمَالِنَا
مَنْ يَـــهْدِهِ الْلهُ تَعَالَى فَلَا مُضِــــلَّ لَهُ، وَ مَنْ يُـضْلِلْ فَلَا هَــــادِىَ لَه
وَ أَشْــــــــــهَدُ أَلَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الْلهُ وَحْــــــدَهُ لَا شَــــــرِيكَ لَه
وَ أَشْـــهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّداً عَبْدُهُ وَ رَسُولُهُ، صَلَّى الْلهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ وَ سَلَّمَ تَسْلِيمَاً كَثِيرَا
أَمَّـــا بَعْــــد******TV 3L PC*  ***2015****23.84 Mb******
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]          *

----------


## djoma

مشكور اخي

----------


## anwer

مشكور اخي

----------

